# Let's get Mark Hunt a mother ******* title shot



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/4/4/2926437/lets-get-mark-hunt-a-mutherfuking-title-shot



> Like everyone else on here, I'm incredibly upset about the potential loss of the main event to one of the most anticipated cards of the year. As you've all heard, Overeem has tested positive for elevated levels of testosterone and his title aspirations look grim. However, there's always a silver lining. With Overeem likely out, the spot against JDS has opened up and I propose to you, fellow MUTHERFUKERS, that we demand a Mark Hunt title shot! As proposed by mountaineers101, we will tweet Dana using the hashtag (or whatever the **** this(#) thing is called) #RallyForMarkHunt. Though unlikely, with enough fan support and enough drive, we could get Dana to give in to the hardcore fan dream of seeing Mark Hunt get his chance to become the UFC Heavyweight Champion!


Register and comment, 861 comments and counting.

Let's go Hunt! Fans Assemble!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

War Hunt!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

What the hell, I think its an interesting social experiment if nothing else and tests the power of social networking.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

I love hunt, but he has a little more work to do before he deserves a title shot. Mir is more deserving. Hes going to get murdered, but he deserves the shot.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> I love hunt, but he has a little more work to do before he deserves a title shot. Mir is more deserving. Hes going to get murdered, but he deserves the shot.



i agree with this, still wouldnt complain if it somehow happened tho


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> I love hunt, but he has a little more work to do before he deserves a title shot. Mir is more deserving. Hes going to get murdered, but he deserves the shot.


Agreed. I've nothing against him- well, maybe he could work on his public speaking a bit- but let's see what he does with someone like Carwin or Big Foot first.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

> #RALLYFORMARKHUNT HashTracking.com Report
> 1,222 tweets generated 346,709 impressions, reaching an audience of 180,086 followers within the past 24 hours





> Top 10 by number of followers
> stephanbonnar: 40,848
> fightbobby: 35,960
> philbaroni: 20,205
> ...


It's spreading like wildfire!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I am just incredibly intrigued to see if its actually possible.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

MaleHairdresser said:


>


Is anyone else bugged by the fact that at the beginning you can't see the Hulk and then when it pans around he magically appears?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> Is anyone else bugged by the fact that at the beginning you can't see the Hulk and then when it pans around he magically appears?


Not till you brought it up


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Not till you brought it up


A bullet also appears to go through him right as he appears.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

It's made Yahoo sports!

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mma-c...hunt-replaces-alistair-overeem-131815628.html



> There are a couple things working in Hunt's favor here For one, he's already on the UFC 146 card. Of course, that doesn't distinguish him from Mir or Velasquez. But you know what does? His style. Hunt basically ensures that the fight will be a slugfest between the big boys, and that's never a bad thing when it comes to fan satisfaction. On the other hand, he's not nearly well known enough to headline a major event, and his 8-7 career record isn't exactly going to send people scrambling to plunk down $55 on pay-per-view. At least you can play up the "Rocky" angle with him.





> @MMAFORUMToxic
> 
> @BarackObama #RallyForMarkHunt


lmao toxic, is that you?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Not till you brought it up


This and yes it doth bother me.


Imagine hunt got the fight by some miracle, then KOed jds.. Mark Hunt... UFC heavyweight champion.. List of things not going to happen, in my mind that was up there with pulling a three way with Jessica biel and Scarlett johanson. 

Oh hell why not Mir is gonna get put down hard, HUNT for the title!!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

These Sherdog threads need to stop.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

MaleHairdresser said:


> It's made Yahoo sports!
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mma-c...hunt-replaces-alistair-overeem-131815628.html
> 
> ...


course its me I thought it was funny.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

SM33 said:


> These Sherdog threads need to stop.


Bloodyelbow isn't any thing like Sherdog. Educate yourself.



Toxic said:


> course its me I thought it was funny.


lol, brilliant.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

xeberus said:


> Toxic said:
> 
> 
> > Not till you brought it up
> ...


Ditto. I didn't even notice it before...

And now it bothers me.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

TheAuger said:


> Ditto. I didn't even notice it before...
> 
> And now it bothers me.


Maybe he just landed like Iron Man, but it happened during the panning?

.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

MaleHairdresser said:


> Bloodyelbow isn't any thing like Sherdog. Educate yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, brilliant.


I meant the nature of the thread. Foul words in the title, trying to create a fight that is not going to happen. Nonsense.

I swear worse than most when I talk but on a forum anyone can read, and this is a great forum, its not needed so I liken it to Sherdog which is not a great forum.


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

Seriously let's do this. Fcuk who is MOST deserving. It's a "late replacement" and a late replacement is rarely ever MOST deserving of said fight, which is why it's just a replacement fight.

and not to mention, a dammed intriguing one.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I have no interest in seeing hunt fight JDS.


Much rather see Mir fight him.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

He's basically the dialectically opposing version of Frank Mir.

Mir's earned his shot, Hunt hasn't.

Hunt will last more than two minutes against JDS, Mir likely won't.

The longer the fight goes the less chance Hunt has in winning and the greater chance Mir has.

Hunt's never been given an opportunity like this in the UFC, Mir seems to get one every 18 months.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

BodyHead said:


> Seriously let's do this. Fcuk who is MOST deserving. It's a "late replacement" and a late replacement is rarely ever MOST deserving of said fight, which is why it's just a replacement fight.
> 
> and not to mention, a dammed intriguing one.


If we're just gonna hand out title shots based on whose exciting over whose most deserving what's the point of watching MMA? That completely devalues the sport aspect of it.

I could understand a situation like when Shields got a title shot over the winner of Fitch/Alves considering both were beat handily by GSP but to give Mark Hunt a title shot over Frank Mir would be laughable and nothing more. This isn't a popularity contest, it's a sport when Mark Hunt can beat someone actually good and in the top ten maybe then you can give him a title shot but the guy was submitted by SEAN MCCORKLE not even two years ago he is NOT worthy of fighting for a UFC belt.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> If we're just gonna hand out title shots based on whose exciting over whose most deserving what's the point of watching MMA? That completely devalues the sport aspect of it.
> 
> I could understand a situation like when Shields got a title shot over the winner of Fitch/Alves considering both were beat handily by GSP but to give Mark Hunt a title shot over Frank Mir would be laughable and nothing more. This isn't a popularity contest, it's a sport when Mark Hunt can beat someone actually good and in the top ten maybe then you can give him a title shot but the guy was submitted by SEAN MCCORKLE not even two years ago he is NOT worthy of fighting for a UFC belt.


Rothwell and Kongo were good enough wins for Cain to put him in a title eliminator. And you know we've seen guys get these title fights after dubious and nebulous situations. You take someone like *Matt Serra* who could in no way shape or form earn a title shot against GSP going through the rankings, but wins over Spratt, Carter, and Lytle and one lucky punch and new champion.

The problem with Frank Mir is like I said, can he survive two minutes against JDS, that really is how extreme this situation is.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/4/5/2927416/rallyformarkhunt-let-the-second-day-saga-begin

Day 2

@SM33, the swearing felt necessary to emphasise the bad assness of Mark Hunt.

It's a hardcore movement. People who have followed the sport for a long time know how improbable his recent run is, and that there will never be a time when the move is justifiable like now.

Listen to Jordan Breen talk about it. It just captures the imagination if you’ve followed the sport for any amount of time. Meanwhile, Johnny-Come-Latelys have no idea of the back story. They just know who they’ve seen on past PPVs and do the, “Two is out, so three should be in” idiot arithmetic.

We demand narratives with historical significance, damnit! We want the opportunity for a fighter to achieve improbable yet transcendental greatness!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

John8204 said:


> Rothwell and Kongo were good enough wins for Cain to put him in a title eliminator. And you know we've seen guys get these title fights after dubious and nebulous situations. You take someone like *Matt Serra* who could in no way shape or form earn a title shot against GSP going through the rankings, but wins over Spratt, Carter, and Lytle and one lucky punch and new champion.
> 
> The problem with Frank Mir is like I said, can he survive two minutes against JDS, that really is how extreme this situation is.


Rothwell and Kongo were good enough to earn Cain a title eliminator fight in 2009.

This is not 2009, Cain also had to fight and beat Big Nog for that title shot, he wouldn't have ever fought for the title if he didn't beat Big Nog who might have been 5 or 6 rankings wise when that fight happened.

Mark Hunt still doesn't have a top ten win and we still don't know how good his ground game truly is, his victory over Ben Rothwell didn't really say much considering Rothwell was in some of the worst condition I've ever seen a fighter in and turned into a punching bag for Rounds 2 and 3.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I don't really think Hunt deserves the shot, and I think he will probably get beat soundly by JDS, but it would be so cool if it somehow happened just because enough fans tweeted it.



Toxic said:


> Not till you brought it up


Now it's bugging me too!!!


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

It will be a sad sad day if Hunt gets a title shot after beating Tuscherer, Rothwell & Kongo. Mir is the only one that really makes sense out of the fighters on the card.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> *Rothwell and Kongo were good enough to earn Cain a title eliminator fight in 2009.*


That's a very strange argument, both guys where coming off wins against cans, when Hunt won they were at the very least against UFC level competition.

Also Mir's three wins, CC, Nelson, and Nog not only were they over 35 years old but they are all one or two fights away from retirement either from the division, league, or sport. Bigger names yes, better wins....I don't know.

Mark Hunt has a better chance at beating Junior Dos Santos than Frank Mir, that is all people should be saying.

*It's the same logic that gave a certain Karate Brazilian a title shot after one win and two loses.*


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

BodyHead said:


> Seriously let's do this. Fcuk who is MOST deserving. It's a "late replacement" and a late replacement is rarely ever MOST deserving of said fight, which is why it's just a replacement fight.
> 
> and not to mention, a dammed intriguing one.


Hunt was taken down and instantly subbed by Mousasi and McCorkle. JDS has incredible takedowns and is a brown belt.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Love me some Hunt but he would get a beat down. It would basically be Carwin vs. Santos part 2. Although, I would give Hunt a much better chance of landing the KO shot than Carwin had.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Not yet for Hunt. He just bypassed the HW gatekeeper Kongo and let's see how he deals with Struve. I do believe he has contender potential though. Mark is a top HW striker with a chin that's arguably as good as Nelsons. I'd say he needs to fight a top 5 HW dog and see how he does first.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This is a joke. Mark Hunt does not deserve a ******* title shot. Let's not tarnish the division with a joke of a challenger.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

does anyone have the latest twitter stats?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

John8204 said:


> That's a very strange argument, both guys where coming off wins against cans, when Hunt won they were at the very least against UFC level competition.
> 
> Also Mir's three wins, CC, Nelson, and Nog not only were they over 35 years old but they are all one or two fights away from retirement either from the division, league, or sport. Bigger names yes, better wins....I don't know.
> 
> ...


Because most people thought he beat Rampage.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I would like to see Mark Hunt get a shot one day but not now. Not with his record. He needs to take out someone like Mir or Cain before I start entertaining that idea.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I just think it would be the ultimate underdog story. Seriously the guy is a short stout fighter, who is old and considered past his prime to the point the UFC didn't even want him but he forced them to let him fight. It would be a great story and you know somebody would make a movie about that shit if he somehow won.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> This is a joke. Mark Hunt does not deserve a ******* title shot. Let's not tarnish the division with a joke of a challenger.


This post is a joke. Facts are facts. Mark hunt is riding a three fight winning streak and has just casually knocked out one of the toughest guys to KO in the division (Kongo).

Hunt has also beaten a prime Mirko Crocop in MMA and a prime Wanderlei Silva, those accomplishments are not jokes.

He's a former K1 HW champion, like Alistair and matches up against Junior very well stylistically. He has deceptively fast hands, excellent timing and brutal power. On top of that he has a granite chin and a some what improving grappling game.

Out of every single legit HW in the UFC currently, there is no other man that has a better chance at KO'ing JDS than Mark Hunt and you damn well know it.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Because most people thought he beat Rampage.


Didn't help Rashad get his shot












Roflcopter said:


> This is a joke. Mark Hunt does not deserve a ******* title shot. Let's not tarnish the division with a joke of a challenger.


Neither guy has a shot at hell at defeating JDS, and I would love to see Frank's head bounce on the ground over and over and over again ala the Carwin fight.

But at least Hunt can put up a fight. And know your divisions history first two men to ever get title shots at this belt, losing record Maurice Smith and Tank Abbott. If the belt can survive that.....it can survive anything.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Mark Hunt has extremely marginal talent everywhere except standing.

Sean McCorkle submitted this dude....literally. Yeah I'm sure he's going to put up a tremendous fight to anyone who is more than a half-decent MMA fighter...ie, not Chris Tuscherer or Ben Rothwell...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Mark Hunt has extremely marginal talent everywhere except standing.
> 
> Sean McCorkle submitted this dude....literally. Yeah I'm sure he's going to put up a tremendous fight to anyone who is more than a half-decent MMA fighter...ie, not Chris Tuscherer or Ben Rothwell...


Only thing worse than being subbed by McCorkle

getting knocked out by this guy


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

John8204 said:


> Rothwell and Kongo were good enough wins for Cain to put him in a title eliminator. And you know we've seen guys get these title fights after dubious and nebulous situations. You take someone like *Matt Serra* who could in no way shape or form earn a title shot against GSP going through the rankings, but wins over Spratt, Carter, and Lytle and one lucky punch and new champion.
> 
> The problem with Frank Mir is like I said, can he survive two minutes against JDS, that really is how extreme this situation is.


I get what your saying but to say Serra wasn't trying to knock GSP out is just crazy. More like lucky punches... A lot of champs including GSP could've recovered. Give the guy some credit.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

John8204 said:


> Only thing worse than being subbed by McCorkle
> 
> getting knocked out by this guy


No..

Brandon Vera is a much better mixed martial artist than McCorkle will ever be. Hell, I'd even favour Ian Freeman to knock out McCorkle. 

McCorkle is an overweight unskilled Super Heavy who literally got knocked out by a regional journeyman in his last fight.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> Mark Hunt has extremely marginal talent everywhere except standing.
> 
> Sean McCorkle submitted this dude....literally. Yeah I'm sure he's going to put up a tremendous fight to anyone who is more than a half-decent MMA fighter...ie, not Chris Tuscherer or Ben Rothwell...


Chael Sonnen has extremely marginal talent every where except wrestling.

What's your point exactly, that one dimensional fighters shouldn't be getting title shots?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> No..
> 
> Brandon Vera is a much better mixed martial artist than McCorkle will ever be. Hell, I'd even favour Ian Freeman to knock out McCorkle.
> 
> McCorkle is an overweight unskilled Super Heavy who literally got knocked out by a *regional journeyman* in his last fight.


Regional Journeyman you say...what's better than one regional Journeyman

TWO REGIONAL JOURNEYMAN

Ian Freeman and Marco Cruz ladies and gentlemen.



















Look it's all in good fun *Frank's getting his shot and Hunt's losing to Struve*, but lets not pretend that getting this shot isn't going to end with poor Frank out of the ground or flailing his arms in the air as JDS beats the ever loving hell out of him.

*
It's just so silly to get bent out of shape because people want to see Mark Hunt and JDS fight...people want to see a better fight, the sport will survive.*


----------



## EastonAssassin (Nov 5, 2009)

Can't believe people are serious about Hunt getting a title shot...I feel as if I'm being trolled. Am I? I could see if he had a win over Carwin or Lesnar but wins over Kongo and CroCop a decade ago just doesn't cut it.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

EastonAssassin said:


> Can't believe people are serious about Hunt getting a title shot...I feel as if I'm being trolled. Am I? I could see if he had a win over Carwin or Lesnar but wins over Kongo and CroCop a decade ago just doesn't cut it.


You aren't being trolled but you can't seem to understand these two facts.


Mark Hunt has a better chance at beating JDS.

Frank Mir has earned a title shot at JDS.

These aren't mutually exclusive facts, not only one of these statements can survive they are both true. You don't need to ha-rang people who like to watch a good fight rather than a good fighter...who's going to get KO'd in 180 seconds.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

John8204 said:


> Regional Journeyman you say...what's better than one regional Journeyman
> 
> TWO REGIONAL JOURNEYMAN
> 
> ...


And yet, both are still better than McCorkle. Also one of those losses was in his 5th fight ever and the other coming off a huge layoff after a life threatening injury.....

Mark Hunt got submmitted by McCorkle less than 2 years ago.

Frank Mir is a former UFC champion, interim champion and has two wins over Big Nog, Brock Lesnar, Roy Nelson and others....Mark Hunt's best win in the UFC is Cheick Kongo.


But yeah, it's such a great fight! Let's not pretend that a JDS-Hunt matchup won't end with JDS making Hunt look like a 38 year old tomato can!




MaleHairdresser said:


> Chael Sonnen has extremely marginal talent every where except wrestling.
> 
> What's your point exactly, that one dimensional fighters shouldn't be getting title shots?


You mean the guy that completely outgrappled and submitted Brian Stann? You mean the guy who outstruck and outworked Okami and Dan Miller on the feet?


Chael Sonnen is far from great, but he's at least a respectable striker and a good submission grappler outside of being submitted occasionally by black belts.


Mark Hunt can't wrestle, and could probably be submitted by a forearm choke.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

How often do they say that styles make fights? Mark Hunt might not have what it takes on the ground to avoid the submissions of someone like Sean McCorkle, but he has more than enough on the feet to stand with JDS. Much, much more so than Frank Mir. I prefer that fighters work their way to a title shot myself, but all anyone is saying is that Mark Hunt vs. JDS would likely be a far better, perhaps more balanced contest than Mir vs. JDS. Especially on the feet. I really see no need to get one's panties in a twist. We all know the fight will never materialize, but it's still fun to talk about.

Edit - No one disagree with Roflcopter. He has a secret crystal ball, and no one but him is ever right.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

You mean the guy who got knocked out cold quickly by Melvin Manhoef? Yeah I'm sure an old, fat slow guy is going to trouble JDS.


Yep. Seems logical. Especially one that JDS could take down at will if even wanted to.

I'd rather take my chances with a skilled HW that we know can submit some of the best grapplers in the world, wrenching JDS's arm or getting him in a guillotine and tapping him at some point than some farfetched nonsense with a glorified tomato can landing a miracle bomb against a much more skilled, younger, faster HW.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Last I checked, getting KOed by Melvin wasn't a slight on someone's career.

Though I must say, your 'condescending douchebag' routine never gets tiresome


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd say getting iced by a Middleweight who also happens to be a terrible fighter with a bad chin is a slight on your career...as well as being submitted in mere seconds by another MW/LHW.


Gee, a guy who took down pretty much every fighter he fought on the Brazilian circuit as well as good grapplers such as Nelson and Carwin is sure gonna have trouble taking down and submitting Mark ******* Hunt huh?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> I'd say getting iced by a Middleweight who also happens to be a terrible fighter with a bad chin is a slight on your career...as well as being submitted in mere seconds by another MW/LHW.
> 
> 
> Gee, a guy who took down pretty much every fighter he fought on the Brazilian circuit as well as good grapplers such as Nelson and Carwin is sure gonna have trouble taking down and submitting Mark ******* Hunt huh?


And yet when he fought a MW champion in Wanderlei he won...go fig.

Personal question are you a member of Cobra Kai? If I type SWEEP THE LEG do you break into a cold sweat? Are you wearing your skeleton costume right now?

Now I could address the fact that Carwin bounced Mir's head like a basketball and Nelson sent him to the emergency but really both guys are going to lose to JDS, they would lose to him when they fought, they would lose to him if they went into the cage and fought him at the same time...with Sean McCorkle.

because JDS is that much better than everyone else.

Just calm down, take a walk, calls your friends with the fluffy haircuts and your GF with the high bangs and relax.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Then how about give the shot to someone who deserves it and don't embarrass the sport by putting a can in a title fight?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> I'd say getting iced by a Middleweight who also happens to be a terrible fighter with a bad chin is a slight on your career...as well as being submitted in mere seconds by another MW/LHW.
> 
> 
> Gee, a guy who took down pretty much every fighter he fought on the Brazilian circuit as well as good grapplers such as Nelson and Carwin is sure gonna have trouble taking down and submitting Mark ******* Hunt huh?


Jesus, why are you so determined to shit on Hunt? I would understand a few posts saying this is a joke, I agree that it is, but you're going overboard.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The problem with the Mir fight is Mir needs to take JDS down but Mir is not a good wrestler. If Mir was a better wrestler he would be a much better fighter. Mir has solid striking, great grappling and shite wrestling. Neither guy is gonna be a real legit threat IMO so why not go with the feel good story of the decade.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> And yet, both are still better than McCorkle. Also one of those losses was in his 5th fight ever and the other coming off a huge layoff after a life threatening injury.....
> 
> Mark Hunt got submmitted by McCorkle less than 2 years ago.
> 
> ...


You mean the grapple retarded Brian Stann? Who doesn't know a guillotine choke from a rear naked choke? That guy?

Submitting Brian Stann doesn't suddenly make you a submission grappler roflcopter. Sonnen is a wrestler through and through, an entirely one dimensional MMA fighter. Yet here he is, on the big stage, fighting Anderson Silva.

You're also over exaggerating Hunts deficiencies in grappling. He managed to recently out grapple Ben Rothwell who is a very capable grappler and Cro Cop or Wanderlei Silva couldn't do squat to Hunt when they had him on the ground. They couldn't do any thing. An old, out of shape Crocop took Pat Barry down and submitted him instantly, yet a young, prime crocop took Hunt down and couldn't do any thing to him.

You're just a Hunt hater through and through.

Don't be a ****, give the title shot to Hunt.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

No, I'm talking about the guy who has lost only 2 fights by submission and has submitted a respected BJJ black belt with a triangle.

Im talking about a guy who easily could submit Mark Hunt.


Also, Ben Rothwell? You mean the same guy who got Americana swept by Gilbert Yvel? Also, Hunt didn't outgrapple him you dolt, he basically survived being submitted by a scrub with no gas tank.

And yes, I forgot someone's BJJ prowess is based on their age and physical ability rather than their actual experience in BJJ....what a joke post.





Toxic said:


> The problem with the Mir fight is Mir needs to take JDS down but Mir is not a good wrestler. If Mir was a better wrestler he would be a much better fighter. Mir has solid striking, great grappling and shite wrestling. Neither guy is gonna be a real legit threat IMO so why not go with the feel good story of the decade.



Because no one outside of a few PRIDE dorks cares about Hunt, he's a glorified can and it would be a discredit to the UFC to put such a sham on Pay Per View. That's why.

Also "Feel good story of the decade"...comical at best. Dude beats two scrubs and knocks out a chinny Cheick Kongo and apparently he's Lance Armstrong.


----------



## EastonAssassin (Nov 5, 2009)

John8204 said:


> You aren't being trolled but you can't seem to understand these two facts.
> 
> 
> Mark Hunt has a better chance at beating JDS.
> ...


Earning title fights > giving them away...this trump all. Never said watching Hunt get blasted on wouldn't be fun to see, I'm saying he hasn't earned the right to get blasted by the champ.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

No, the best thing that could happen is that Hunt gets lit up early.

But it's also extremely likely that JDS would simply take him down and forearm choke him or maybe even bring out the old smother choke and Hunt would tap out in about 2 minutes and the UFC would look like a damn joke.

I don't want the UFC turning into PRIDE where Fedor got to beat up on tomato cans on PPV...no one wants to see that shit. Here in America there's been a concerted effort not to make MMA look like Pro Wrestling.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> No, I'm talking about the guy who has lost only 2 fights by submission and has submitted a respected BJJ black belt with a triangle.
> 
> Im talking about a guy who easily could submit Mark Hunt.
> 
> ...


Why are you referencing the Gilbert fight? You are aware that Rothwell torn his damn ACL in the first round in that fight and was tough in enough to go the distance. Forget getting swept by Yvel? How the hell did he even make it to the second round with a torn ACL?!

Also, Hunt didn't just "survive being submitted" against Rothwell. Just surviving doesn't earn you victories. "Just surviving" doesn't include attempting arm bars and trying to finish the fight.

No one outside of a few Pride dorks cares about Hunt? Is that why plenty of MMA communities are rallying behind him getting the title shot against JDS, is that why it's trending on twitter. There are thousands of Mark Hunt fans out there, including myself who want to see him get this title shot. K1 fans, MMA fans, FIGHT FANS.

Also, stop preaching your opinion as if it is fact.

JDS has shown ZERO submission game and no kind of ground game. In fact, the only time we have seen JDS on the ground for an extended period of time, he got submitted. He takes Shane Carwin down and Carwin immediately sweeps him at the end of round three. You saying JDS would easily submit Hunt is based on NOTHING. JDS hasn't shown any submission tools in his arsenal or any kind of ground game, just elite take down defense and a couple of good take downs against Shane Carwin.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Thousands....:laugh:


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> Thousands....:laugh:


Did you not click on the thread I posted in the title? Have you not been following any of the news in this thread?

Yes, THOUSANDS of MMA fans are rallying behind Hunt getting the title shot. Statistics and facts which actually show thousands.

2,452 followers in less than 24 hours. That roflcopter is thousands of people.


----------



## EastonAssassin (Nov 5, 2009)

MaleHairdresser said:


> Did you not click on the thread I posted in the title? Have you not been following any of the news in this thread?
> 
> Yes, THOUSANDS of MMA fans are rallying behind Hunt getting the title shot. Statistics and facts which actually show thousands.


I could be wrong but I think he's laughing because thousands really ain't a lot. If you would have said hundreds of thousands or even tens of thousands, that might be impressive. But saying 2-3 thousand out of 10 + million MMA fans just isn't impressive. But hey...I could be wrong.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hunt has the ability to put anyone to sleep at anytime and that would make for a somewhat interesting fight, but I think Mir is much more deserving. Mir's three most recent wins are more impressive and his recent losses are to much more respectable competition. Give Hunt another fight or two and then throw him in with some serious competition (im not saying that Kongo isnt a legit HW, but styistically, Hunt is a terrible match up for him). 

Also, getting KO'ed by Manhoef because he got super careless shouldnt put a big shadow on Hunts record. Manhoef is an extremely good striker that hits about as hard as any hw in mma. Now, getting subbed by McCorkle...That is another story.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

EastonAssassin said:


> I could be wrong but I think he's laughing because thousands really ain't a lot. If you would have said hundreds of thousands or even tens of thousands, that might be impressive. But saying 2-3 thousand out of 10 + million MMA fans just isn't impressive. But hey...I could be wrong.


2-3 thousand MMA fans in less than 24 hours isn't impressive?

Less than 24 hours?


----------



## EastonAssassin (Nov 5, 2009)

MaleHairdresser said:


> 2-3 thousand MMA fans in less than 24 hours isn't impressive?
> 
> Less than 24 hours?


If it was 2000 new fans added on to his fanbase...then yes, it would be. But it most likely was 1000 Mir haters added to his 1000 fans. Hahaha. Not impressive.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

EastonAssassin said:


> If it was 2000 new fans added on to his fanbase...then yes, it would be. But it most likely was 1000 Mir haters added to his 1000 fans. Hahaha. Not impressive.


No, that's simply not true at all. 90 percent of these twitter followers are die hard mark hunt fans, I have been following and supporting this stuff for hours on end.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> "Yeah, I don't think I'll get that call," "But there's a good rally. I've got about 300 followers now on Twitter, which is pretty cool."


-Mark Hunt

Behold the power of twitter.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

oldfan said:


> -Mark Hunt
> 
> Behold the power of twitter.


Wow, 300 followers. Not quite the massive rally that people on here are making it out to be.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Those 300 PPV buys are whats going to put the UFC over the top.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

hey, would be a fun fight.... why the hell not? 


Justin ******* Eilers got a title shot coming off a loss.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

hellholming said:


> hey, would be a fun fight.... why the hell not?
> 
> 
> Justin ******* Eilers got a title shot coming off a loss.


*in my grandfathers voice as he explains why he used to be racist:

"It was a different time, son..."


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

hellholming said:


> hey, would be a fun fight.... why the hell not?
> 
> 
> Justin ******* Eilers got a title shot coming off a loss.


yeah..... and now he's dead.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Brock got an early title shot aswell..... and Dan Hardy beat Mike Swich for his title shot....


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Im fairly certain that was the event they were supposed to go to Japan, and later had to back out and move to Atlantic City. Paul Buentello wasn't cleared to fight at the time so they had to go with Eilers...

Mind you, this was an interim title to begin with...


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

hellholming said:


> Brock got an early title shot aswell..... and Dan Hardy beat Mike Swich for his title shot....


Hardy was an attempt at getting the british fans, Brock was an attempt to get the WWE/Nascar/Incest fans. I dont think New Zealand or Australia carry as much water as either of those fanbases.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

hey, I get what you guys are saying, but Hunt vs JDS would make a helluva lot more fun fight than seeing Mir getting KO'd in 30 seconds... And I am a Mir fan, but I have to be realistic here.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

You have half a mind if you think Hunt would be more competitive than Mir.

Mind you, JDS's only loss in his entire career was by armbar from a world class grappler.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Melvin Manhoef beat Hunt....BAD, JDS would take the fight in a round. Not worth going there IMO

Hunt is good, but not champ caliber.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah, but Mir would never be able to get JDS to the ground to begin with. And he got tagged badly by an old and slow Nog. JDS will murder him.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

LizaG said:


> Melvin Manhoef beat Hunt....BAD


And Serra beat GSP bad in their first fight.

that's MMA for ya.



EDIT: sorry about the double post! won't happen again.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

hellholming said:


> And Serra beat GSP bad in their first fight.
> 
> that's MMA for ya.
> 
> ...


Just saying a Middleweight, beat a huge Heavyweight, in emabaressing fashion. JDS has more power=bad news for Hunt and his comeback trail.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

hellholming said:


> And Serra beat GSP bad in their first fight.
> 
> that's MMA for ya.
> 
> ...


Shame on you.

Y'know, that was just a bad joke I made about Justin Eilers before, but seriously, I think he is on record for receiving the worst injuries ever in a UFC fight that night. 

So, that's a perfect example of why it aint gonna happen.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

LizaG said:


> Just saying a Middleweight, beat a huge Heavyweight, in emabaressing fashion. JDS has more power=bad news for Hunt and his comeback trail.


A middleweight who is an elite striker and hits as hard as any hw in mma. Manhoef isnt just some random MW, the guy has put Remy Bonjasky on his ass (granted, Bonjasky got up and proceeded to kick his ass).


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

LizaG said:


> Just saying a Middleweight, beat a huge Heavyweight, in emabaressing fashion.


Manhoef probably hits harder than a lot of heavyweights.

And that is the only time Hunt has been dropped in MMA. The man has survived two Crocop left head kicks and Wandy's best punches. He has the best chin this side of Roy Nelson and Cabbage.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

JDS hits harder than most HW's is where I'm coming from


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

LizaG said:


> JDS hits harder than most HW's is where I'm coming from


and I can guarantee you that he doesn't hit as hard as Crocop kicks. :thumb02:


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

LizaG said:


> JDS hits harder than most HW's.


True story, but I think that a lot of these guys are on the same level as far as if they land a decent shot on someones dome, then owner of said dome is going to sleep. JDS, Hunt, Barry, Manhoef, Carwin, etc. Im not saying that there isnt one of these guys that clearly hits harder, but dudes like that can all end someones night with one ok shot.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Didn't JDS wreck CroCop? 

Anywho...I'll leave you guys to it lol!


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

oldfan said:


> -Mark Hunt
> 
> Behold the power of twitter.





joshua7789 said:


> Wow, 300 followers. Not quite the massive rally that people on here are making it out to be.


Oldfan gonna troll.

mark richard hunt ‏ "@markhunt1974 Reply Retweet Favorite · Open Dam the army is getting bigger 2000 lol"

As of right now, Hunt has 3,136 followers in just over 24 hours.

There has been an estimate of over 10, 000 #rallyformarkhunt tweets fired out on top of that.

https://twitter.com/#!/markhunt1974


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Someone who lost to Big Sexy not too long ago should not be getting a title shot. As much as I hate him, Mir is clearly the most deserving of a title shot. Also, I don't think JDS/Hunt would look too different than JDS/Carwin, except maybe the fact that Hunt wouldn't last that long.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Mark Hunt is the man. He has made my Twitter way cooler too, simply by following me. I am being followed by Mark fricking Hunt, surely that alone makes me cool as ****? Right? Most of my followers suck, they're either porn bots, or random people I have no interest in following, but there's a few decent followers in there. Lady Gaga, BAMMA, Andreas Kraniotakes, Thiago Tavares, dude that presents Gadget Show in the UK, Geoffrey Boycott, BJ Penn, and now Mark Hunt. My Twitter is reaching epic levels of awesomeness.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

wasn't Marks last tweet in 2009?

Clearly a man who understands the value of twitter raise01:


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

oldfan said:


> wasn't Marks last tweet in 2009?
> 
> Clearly a man who understands the value of twitter raise01:


The real Mark Hunt only signed up for twitter 24 hours ago and has already gathered an army 3000+ strong.

There is no stopping Hunt.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

the problem is the UFC has some old stagnant account they are linking to off Hunt's profile. its confusing.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

hellholming said:


> Yeah, but Mir would never be able to get JDS to the ground to begin with. And he got tagged badly by an old and slow Nog. JDS will murder him.


Scrambles don't exist


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> Scrambles don't exist


dos Santos probably won't follow him to the ground.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I'd love to see Hunt fight for the title. He's not there yet, but there have been so many 'undeserved' title shots, I'm passed caring when it comes to a fighter I love


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

http://forums.mmafrenzy.com/topic/rallyformarkhunt?replies=1#post-41584

Overeem's horses have been taking steroids. 

I want to buy pizza from this man.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

Fighters only covers the rally for Mark Hunt!

http://www.fightersonlymag.com/cont...a-the-case-for-mark-hunt-vs-junior-dos-santos


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

Dana has just tweeted that Mir vs Cain is still on the card!



> Dana White ‏ @danawhite
> @jimbefc Mir vs Cain will happen


This can only mean one thing:

#RallyforMarkHunt!!!!

https://twitter.com/#!/danawhite


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Hooligan222 (Jun 26, 2011)

Isn't it funny that this is one of the easiest match-ups for Hunt, and he would knock JDS the fcuk out in 1 round, but would lose to the other 1/3 of the division?
And yea, as much as Mir seems a logical conender, it is impossible to sell that fight. He hasnt got any takedowns at all and he can't stand with JDS. He's probably going to come in with that "I'm better at everything" attitude, and will get knocked out in the first round. Don't get why they chose this match..


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

> Joe Rogan ‏ @joerogan
> @markhunt1974 I fully support the rally for Mark Hunt to replace The Reem!


https://twitter.com/#!/joerogan


Rogan is on board the Hunt train!

The army grows stronger each day.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Gonna be a long wait to see where Dana goes with this decision, the event isn't that far, but it'll seem it.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

is Overeem 100% ruled out of the fight regardless of the B Sample result?


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

LizaG said:


> is Overeem 100% ruled out of the fight regardless of the B Sample result?


I don't think so, his hearing is on the 24th and I have a feeling the UFC are going to wait for that on the off chance that by some form of miracle, Overeem gets away with it.

Bit of a joke really.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

well if the fans get their Champion vs Champion fight, then thats the best-case scenario, I'd still tune in. Any fight other than the Overeem fight would be a disappointment.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

LizaG said:


> is Overeem 100% ruled out of the fight regardless of the B Sample result?


Hasn't requested they test the B sample so to me it sure looks like he is going to try and explain it but isn't gonna try and deny it. That said people get suspensions for a year all the time and claim a tainted supplement so I have no idea what his argument could be. If Reem claims TRT they may else well just quit testing all together.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

LizaG said:


> well if the fans get their Champion vs Champion fight, then thats the best-case scenario, I'd still tune in. Any fight other than the Overeem fight would be a disappointment.


I strongly disagree, cheating isn't acceptable. Overeem has been caught with his pants down cheating. His entire career as HW has been a farce in that case. I can't condone or tolerate cheating in high level sports. I hope the UFC cut Overeem for good and really make a statement.

Cheating shouldn't be tolerated and fans shouldn't just accept it because so many fighters are doing it. It just isn't right.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

MaleHairdresser said:


> I strongly disagree, cheating isn't acceptable. Overeem has been caught with his pants down cheating. His entire career as HW has been a farce in that case. I can't condone or tolerate cheating in high level sports. I hope the UFC cut Overeem for good and really make a statement.
> 
> Cheating shouldn't be tolerated and fans shouldn't just accept it because so many fighters are doing it. It just isn't right.


Sherk and Sonnen have both had a similar issue, argued their case, and regardless of guilt or mistake on the commissions part, they've come back to compete. Without hearing Overeems excuse I wouldn't rush in to say he's a cheat or he should be cut.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

LizaG said:


> Sherk and Sonnen have both had a similar issue, argued their case, and regardless of guilt or mistake on the commissions part, they've come back to compete. Without hearing Overeems excuse I wouldn't rush in to say he's a cheat or he should be cut.


I have an issue with all cheaters, not just Overeem. Sonnen, Sherk, Marquardt, Hendo, Leben, Thiago Silva, Barnett.....all of them. Get them out of the sport, there is no room for it in high level sporting competition and if the UFC wants to improve the legitimacy of their brand, they really need to take their actions to the next level and make a statement. Flush them all out.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Hendo? did he get popped?


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

LizaG said:


> Hendo? did he get popped?


He's personally admitted to TRT use. That makes him guilty in my books.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

MaleHairdresser said:


> He's personally admitted to TRT use. That makes him guilty in my books.


He's never shown to have been above the threshold though = no evidence of abuse = no cheating.

Don't forget he is an older fighter so his excuse for use of TRT could be a very valid one.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

My fishing boat captain told me yesterday that he's started trt. He said he realized something was wrong when his regular prostitutes started calling wondering what's up.

He says he is now.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

LizaG said:


> He's never shown to have been above the threshold though = no evidence of abuse = no cheating.
> 
> Don't forget he is an older fighter so his excuse for use of TRT could be a very valid one.


Age isn't a valid reason for using TRT in my eyes. That would be like me getting a 50 metre head start in a 100 metre sprint because I'm not as fast as the other guys.

Age is something that everyone has to deal with. If you're too old to compete naturally, you shouldn't compete.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

oldfan said:


> My fishing boat captain told me yesterday that he's started trt. He said he realized something was wrong when his regular prostitutes started calling wondering what's up.
> 
> He says he is now.


I can't tell if this is a joke or the truth, mostly because I know a few guys who work fishing boats during different seasons and this is totally something they would tell me their captain said.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

People think hunt deserves a title shot because of a mild three fight winning streak? Have you idiots forget he was on a 6 fight losing streak before that ?


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

Ludinator said:


> People think hunt deserves a title shot because of a mild three fight winning streak? Have you idiots forget he was on a 6 fight losing streak before that ?


You're calling Joe Rogan an idiot? Amongst an entire host of other MMA fighters and journalists.

They're all idiots?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Ludinator said:


> People think hunt deserves a title shot because of a mild three fight winning streak? Have you idiots forget he was on a 6 fight losing streak before that ?


Please don't insult people for their opinions 

As for him deserving it: There's a difference between him being deserving and what the fans think would be fun to see.

I honestly don't think he's earned a title-shot, but I realise that it would be fun to see him replace Overeem. Hope that makes it a bit easier to understand


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

Here’s an (incomplete) list of all the fighters that have supported the cause. I’ve gone through every comment on the three #Rally threads but I may have missed some:
James Krause
Lloyd Woodard
Duane Ludwig
John Wayne Parr
Ian McCall
Bobby Lashley
Phil Baroni
Tom Lawlor
Ben Saunders
Stephan Bonnar
James Te Huna
James Lee
Eddie Yagin
Mike Brown
Cole Miller
Jeff Hougland
Mike Ciesnolevicz
Pat Healy
Brian Ebersole
Brad Pickett
Bart Palaszewski
Yves Edwards
Aaron Simpson
Din Thomas
Rafaello Oliveira
Soa Palelei
Big Nog
Erik Koch
Jason Young
Jay Hieron
Michele Gutierrez
Amir Sadollah
Wanderlei Silva
Michael Bisping
Ben Henderson
Dominique Robinson
Thiago Alves
Evan Thompson
Dominick Cruz
James Thompson
Jocelyn & Jillian Lybarger
Neil Grove
Scott Jorgensen
Kazushi Sakuraba
Tara LaRosa
C.B. Dolloway
Cody McKenzie
Vinny Magalhaes


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Whaaat - no Overeem on that list?


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

Budhisten said:


> Whaaat - no Overeem on that list?


I know. Shocking.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> I can't tell if this is a joke or the truth, mostly because I know a few guys who work fishing boats during different seasons and this is totally something they would tell me their captain said.


Scout's Honor.

And he's a little younger than me.

Now I have to get some y'know just to keep up.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

JDS would smash Hunt standing. Hunt was so afraid of Mousasi's hands that he fell down backwards. 


Plus srsly JDS could take Hunt down and sub him in like eleven seconds. 


This fight is only interesting until it happens and is over in under a minute and everyone is pissed they spent 50 bucks.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MaleHairdresser said:


> Here’s an (incomplete) list of all the fighters that have supported the cause. I’ve gone through every comment on the three #Rally threads but I may have missed some:
> James Krause
> Lloyd Woodard
> Duane Ludwig
> ...


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Ludinator said:


> People think hunt deserves a title shot because of a mild three fight winning streak? Have you idiots forget he was on a 6 fight losing streak before that ?


what does his losing streak have to do with anything? people can't improve? maybe he was having personal problems? 

Mir lost to Ian Freeman, Marcio Cruz and Vera, he shouldn't get the shot either. :sarcastic09:

Not that I'm saying Hunt is more deserving than Mir, I'm saying the main reason I want the fight is because it's more interesting.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

Soojooko said:


>


Have you been living under a rock for the past few days?

You think I'm trolling?



> Stephan Bonnar ‏ @StephanBonnar Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> RT @JohnSpacemarine How about a @punchbuddies shirt for @markhunt1974 ? Unlike some of these jokers he'll punch anyone, #rallyformarkhunt





> ian mccall ‏ @Unclecreepymma Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> “@taylorengel13: @Unclecreepymma Come on Ian, join the #RallyForMarkHunt @ufc @danawhite @lorenzofertitta” huge hunt





> @bisping Can we get an RT to get @markhunt1974 to fight JDS #RallyForMarkHunt
> Retweeted by michael


I proved you wrong, you said campaigning for Hunt would be worthless when it's actually gotten lots of media attention and an army of fighters and journalists supporting the cause.

So you can put that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

MaleHairdresser said:


> Have you been living under a rock for the past few days?
> 
> You think I'm trolling?


I believe our resident moonbat is insinuating that they are trolling you.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

oldfan said:


> I believe our resident moonbat is insinuating that they are trolling you.


Yes, all of those fighters are trolling their loyal fans. That makes sense...

What ever it was he was insinuating, he was wrong.

Maybe Rogan is just trolling too:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MaleHairdresser said:


> Yes, all of those fighters are trolling their loyal fans. That makes sense...
> 
> What ever it was he was insinuating, he was wrong.
> 
> Maybe Rogan is just trolling too:


Yep. I believe he is.

I'm sure I'm not alone.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Yep. I believe he is.
> 
> I'm sure I'm not alone.


Well he isn't trolling and neither are the crop of other fighters and MMA journalists.

You're aware that Rogan is quite a big Mark Hunt fan, right?

You're confused because outside of Marks UFC career, you don't really have any idea who he is.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MaleHairdresser said:


> Well he isn't trolling and neither are the crop of other fighters and MMA journalists.


You believe...

It is, after all, an opinion.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> You believe...
> 
> It is, after all, an opinion.


And opinions can be wrong. Why would a bunch of fighters and journalists respond to their fans by joining the rally for mark hunt? You really believe that they are all just trolling their fan base for a few laughs? 

Get real and do yourself a favour and buy some old Pride DVD's and watch some K-1 footage.

Educate yourself and then maybe you'll realise why Hunt has such a following of hardcore fans.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

MaleHairdresser said:


> Well he isn't trolling and neither are the crop of other fighters and MMA journalists.
> 
> You're aware that Rogan is quite a big Mark Hunt fan, right?
> 
> You're confused because outside of Marks UFC career, you don't really have any idea who he is.


Actually his UFC career right now is probably the very highlight of his career. 3-1 against decent names with two finishes.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

khoveraki said:


> Actually his UFC career right now is probably the very highlight of his career. 3-1 against decent names with two finishes.


I'd say the highlight of his MMA career was beating both Wanderlei Silva and Mirko Crocop in both of their primes.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MaleHairdresser said:


> And opinions can be wrong. Why would a bunch of fighters and journalists respond to their fans by joining the rally for mark hunt? You really believe that they are all just trolling their fan base for a few laughs?
> 
> Get real and do yourself a favour and buy some old Pride DVD's and watch some K-1 footage.
> 
> Educate yourself and then maybe you'll realise why Hunt has such a following of hardcore fans.


Did I say I'm not a Hunt fan? Where? :confused02:

I'm not a fan of Hunt getting utterly humiliated by JDS, that's for sure. I'm even more not a fan of fecking Mir getting the shot. I'm just pissed off about the whole mess. Overeem can kiss my hairy arse.

I honestly think a large portion of the people on this crusade are doing it for lolz. Because they all know Dana wont go for it.

Why do you take this shit so personal? Wait!? Ive got it... you cut Hunts hair, dont you!? Is that it? :thumbsup:


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I'm not a fan of Hunt getting utterly humiliated by JDS, that's for sure. I'm even more not a fan of fecking Mir getting the shot.


so, who exactly should fight JDS, in your opinion? given that Overeem doesn't get cleared after his hearing....


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> *Did I say I'm not a Hunt fan? Where? :confused02:*
> 
> I'm not a fan of Hunt getting utterly humiliated by JDS, that's for sure. I'm even more not a fan of fecking Mir getting the shot. I'm just pissed off about the whole mess. Overeem can kiss my hairy arse.
> 
> ...


So now you're actually admitting you do have the ability to support certain fighters and be a fan just like every one else? Just it was only yesterday you said that you're not a real fan of ANY FIGHTER, because your emotional state of mind changes on a daily basis and your opinions flutter around like leaves in the wind. 

How can you say with confidence that JDS would humiliate Hunt? Hunt has fought and knocked out some of the most elite kick-boxers on planet earth. His K-1 career is arguably more impressive than Alistair Overeems. Everyone was excited about the Overeemm/JDS match up because The Reem is a K1 champ and a world class striker. Well, the exact same thing can be said about Hunt. He has great hands, excellent timing, brutal KO power and a rock solid chin. Can you not see that stylistically those attributes match up well against a striker like JDS? Am I making sense to you here?

I have been following and supporting this rally for the past few days and I can assure you that people aren't just doing it for the lolz. They are doing it because they are genuinely passionate about the match up. Go and visit bloodyelbow.com, check the threads out for yourself and see the support.

And finally, weak attempt at being humorous.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MaleHairdresser said:


> So now you're actually admitting you do have the ability to support certain fighters and be a fan just like every one else? Just it was only yesterday you said that you're not a real fan of ANY FIGHTER, because your emotional state of mind changes on a daily basis and your opinions flutter around like leaves in the wind.
> 
> How can you say with confidence that JDS would humiliate Hunt? Hunt has fought and knocked out some of the most elite kick-boxers on planet earth. His K-1 career is arguably more impressive than Alistair Overeems. Everyone was excited about the Overeemm/JDS match up because The Reem is a K1 champ and a world class striker. Well, the exact same thing can be said about Hunt. He has great hands, excellent timing, brutal KO power and a rock solid chin. Can you not see that stylistically those attributes match up well against a striker like JDS? Am I making sense to you here?
> 
> ...


Keeping a record of my comments? I'm flattered. Good luck making sense of it all.

Never in all my postings here have I ever said ever that Hunt sucks. I said this fight sucks.

You ramble angrily too much. Why all the seriousness? Lighten up bro. I'm only stating my opinion.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

All of those fighters are supporting Hunt for the same reason I do because it's fun and they're bored. Stop trying to use logic, he is not the logical choice.

Stop trying to educate US. 

Watching those old K-1 tapes (home of the legendary kickboxer Bob Sapp) will show you that he was a good kickboxer among overblown competition.

Big sexy says he deserves the title shot too.

I say make 'em fight a #1 contender match this weekend


----------



## jooshwa (Dec 12, 2011)

IMO Even if Mark can beat JDS for the belt. What now? You have guys like Werdum, Mir, and Big nog licking their chops to grab onto one of Marks legs or arms. What do you do then? Do you feed the champ to a pack of wolves he's not ready for or feed the champ cans cause he's a fan favorite.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Keeping a record of my comments? I'm flattered. Good luck making sense of it all.
> 
> Never in all my postings here have I ever said ever that Hunt sucks. I said this fight sucks.
> 
> You ramble angrily too much. Why all the seriousness? Lighten up bro. I'm only stating my opinion.


Not keeping a record, I just don't have the memory of a goldfish. It's not hard to recall a discussion I had with you just yesterday on the forum.

You say the fight sucks and laugh at the very thought of it happening, yet you state no reasons as to why you feel that way. This irritates me. I just explained to you why I think it's a good stylistic match up and why other people are rallying behind the idea and you simply reply with: "lol yea, but the match up just sucks". What is your reasoning?

Yesterday I said to you in a post that you were one of mt favourite posters on the forum and you go on a rant about how I'm tripping and have no idea what I'm talking about, then make troll posts in my thread. That's maybe why I'm rambling angrily at you.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

guys, guys, guys... calm down, smoke a fat one, and hug it out... it's just a message board.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

jooshwa said:


> IMO Even if Mark can beat JDS for the belt. What now? You have guys like Werdum, Mir, and Big nog licking their chops to grab onto one of Marks legs or arms. What do you do then? Do you feed the champ to a pack of wolves he's not ready for or feed the champ cans cause he's a fan favorite.


That's the beauty of it my friend. Hunt matches up so well with JDS, but matches up horribly against the rest of the division. Any serious grappler is no doubt likely to take him down and submit him with ease.

I and other people just want to see Mark Hunt win the UFC belt and see one of the greatest underdog stories in MMA unfold.

It doesn't matter if he loses immediately after JDS, none of that matters.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> All of those fighters are supporting Hunt for the same reason I do because it's fun and they're bored. Stop trying to use logic, he is not the logical choice.
> 
> Stop trying to educate US.
> 
> ...


Well put ancient person.

It *is* fun voting for Hunt. It's a great idea... in the middle of a UFC drought which is driving us all a bit mad. Mad enough to do silly stuff to entertain ourselves.

But never in a million years is it going to happen. The last few HW title fights we're embarrassing. Very uncompetitive. Makes the division look like shit. In my opinion, there is no way Dana is going to put a guy in there with an 8-7 record, who in all likelihood will get demolished. Its not gonna happen.


@Hairdresser
You want me to explain *why* JDS will likely crush Hunt. Do I really need to? Are you serious?? :laugh:


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Well put ancient person.
> 
> It *is* fun voting for Hunt. It's a great idea... in the middle of a UFC drought which is driving us all a bit mad. Mad enough to do silly stuff to entertain ourselves.
> 
> But never in a million years is it going to happen. The last few HW title fights we're embarrassing. Very uncompetitive. Makes the division look like shit. In my opinion, there is no way Dana is going to put a guy in there with an 8-7 record, who in all likelihood will get demolished. Its not gonna happen.


Can you honestly not see how Hunt matches up well against a striker like JDS?

Do you not understand the term; "styles make fights". This isn't about records or stats, it's about Mark Hunt being one of the most dangerously stylistic match ups for JDS.

Edit: Please, please explain to me how you're so confident JDS would demolish Hunt, I'm dying to know.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Y'know... at the same time Hunt was beating a juiced up MW named wandy, Tim Sylvia was undefeated UFC champ.


I jumping on timmeh's wagon :bye01:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MaleHairdresser said:


> Can you honestly not see how Hunt matches up well against a striker like JDS?
> 
> Do you not understand the term; "styles make fights". This isn't about records or stats, it's about Mark Hunt being one of the most dangerously stylistic match ups for JDS.


Ok. I'll bite...

What about Hunts game is dangerous against JDS? With each point you make, ask yourself, who should be worrying about that threat more?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Ok. I'll bite...
> 
> What about Hunts game is dangerous against JDS? With each point you make, ask yourself, who should be worrying about that threat more?


I already thoroughly explained that to you.

Hunt is a K-1 world champion and is one of the most elite strikers in the HW division. He's a better striker than Cain Velasquez, a better one than a fading Crocop and a better one that Gilbert Yvel, and he has the credentials to back this up.

So in short, Hunts striking is very dangerous against JDS. He has great hands, power, timing and a rock solid chin.

Your turn.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

MaleHairdresser said:


> Can you honestly not see how Hunt matches up well against a striker like JDS?
> 
> Do you not understand the term; "styles make fights". This isn't about records or stats, it's about Mark Hunt being one of the most dangerously stylistic match ups for JDS.
> 
> Edit: Please, please explain to me how you're so confident JDS would demolish Hunt, I'm dying to know.


Do you know that people go to the ground in MMA right?

dos Santos trains with Nogueira and he'd be fighting a guy whose ground game is laughable at best.

People need to drop this stylistic match up bullshit, that's the only justification they have and MMA isn't about spectacles or style match ups it's about wins and losses and Mir's last three wins are a lot better than Hunt's.

If you want an underdog story go watch a movie or read a book, I've got no desire to pay 60 bucks to watch a guy who got his title shot because a bunch of fans *think* dos Santos is gonna stand with him.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Do you know that people go to the ground in MMA right?
> 
> dos Santos trains with Nogueira and he'd be fighting a guy whose ground game is laughable at best.
> 
> ...


Already explained this in another post which you ignored:



> Edit: @ the other replies in this thread. Yes, the Mccorkle loss isn't good, but his grappling has substantially improved since that fight and there is evidence to to illustrate this. Chris Tuscherererererer might be a crappy MMA fighter, but he is a wrestler at heart and Hunt had no problem stuffing his take downs.
> 
> Ben Rothwell is a very solid grappler and I'm pretty sure most people predicted Rothwell to dominate Hunt on the ground and submit him. What happened there? Mark Hunt completely out grappled Big Ben and beat him senseless. Rothwell didn't know what day of the week it was....
> 
> ...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MaleHairdresser said:


> I already thoroughly explained that to you.
> 
> Hunt is a K-1 world champion and is one of the most elite strikers in the HW division. He's a better striker than Cain Velasquez, a better one than a fading Crocop and a better one that Gilbert Yvel, and he has the credentials to back this up.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the history lessen friend, but my crude methods for determining form go by watching *both* fighters latest fights.

The last time Hunt fought a dude even remotely comparable to a prime JDS ( eg now ) and won, was CroCop more than 6 years ago. where he won a split. 6 years ago.

Is that it? Is that the meat and bones of your argument *for* the fight?

I don't think I even need a counter argument.

Just be honest and say "I love this fight because its a great story... especially if Hunt wins." I can dig it. But you are trying to use logic to convince people that Hunt is actually the logical choice.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

MaleHairdresser said:


> I'd say the highlight of his MMA career was beating both Wanderlei Silva and Mirko Crocop in both of their primes.



Two split decisions (one out of his weight class). I think Mirko was robbed btw. 


JDS could easily, easily stand with Hunt. But JDS also has incredible takedowns and a brown belt under Nogueira. Not like hes ONLY a striker.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

MaleHairdresser said:


> Already explained this in another post which you ignored:


Did watch the Ben Rothwell fight?

Rothwell may as well have turned into a heavy bag. Putting that fight in Denver was a God awful idea.

And he stopped Chieck Kongo, big deal so did Frank Mir. Why aren't you campaigning for a Frank Mir title fight?


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> I appreciate the history lessen friend, but my crude methods for determining form go by watching *both* fighters latest fights.
> 
> The last time Hunt fought a dude even remotely comparable to a prime JDS ( eg now ) and won, was CroCop more than 6 years ago. where he won a split. 6 years ago.
> 
> ...


So that's it, that's you're only point. Hunt hasn't fought a fighter as elite as JDS in 6 years and won via split. Did you happen to wikipedia that or actually watch the fight yourself? Regardless of it being a split decision, Hunt pretty much dominated Crocop for a large portion of the fight.

So tell me, which fighter has Frank Mir beaten who is remotely comparable to a prime JDS? A current big Nog? A green Brock Lesnar? Neither of those two guys are even comparable to current JDS.

Tell me, which fighter had Alistair Overeem beaten at HW who is even remotely comparable to a prime JDS?........You're going to have a field day thinking that one up.

I never ever said Hunt is the logical choice. Of course he isn't the logical choice. Logic indicates that Frank Mir is more deserving than Hunt based on his current resume, but STYLISTICALLY, Hunt is a much more interesting match and there is a term that seems to get thrown around time and time again in MMA:

Styles make fights.

How is it that Frank Mir is a more interesting stylistic opponent over Hunt? An average striker with a good submission game and really sub-par wrestling. How is that more favourable than an elite striker like Hunt?


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Frank Mir is already fighting Cain, according to Dana. Stop bringing his name up.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MaleHairdresser said:


> So that's it, that's you're only point. Hunt hasn't fought a fighter as elite as JDS in 6 years and won via split.
> 
> Did you happen to wikipedia that or actually watch the fight yourself? Regardless of it being a split decision, Hunt pretty much dominated Crocop for a large portion of the fight.


Is that not enough for you? No top level wins in 6 years... but hey, what a fight! Give him a title shot! :laugh: 



MaleHairdresser said:


> So tell me, which fighter has Frank Mir beaten who is remotely comparable to a prime JDS? A current big Nog? A green Brock Lesnar? Neither of those two guys are even comparable to current JDS.
> 
> Tell me, which fighter had Alistair Overeem beaten at HW who is even remotely comparable to a prime JDS?........You're going to have a field day thinking that one up.
> 
> ...



... and you accuse other members of ignoring your posts?




Soojooko said:


> I'm not a fan of Hunt getting utterly humiliated by JDS, that's for sure. *I'm even more not a fan of fecking Mir getting the shot*. I'm just pissed off about the whole mess. Overeem can kiss my hairy arse.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

So everyone who wants this fight wants it for it's cinderlla story, or because it's fun. This is the UFC, it's things like this that make this sport laughable at times. Hunt has a chance standing, but so did carwin and look how that turned out. Jds could take the fight down and finish it in seconds.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

khoveraki said:


> Two split decisions (one out of his weight class). I think Mirko was robbed btw.
> 
> 
> JDS could easily, easily stand with Hunt. But JDS also has incredible takedowns and a brown belt under Nogueira. Not like hes ONLY a striker.





> Edit: @ the other replies in this thread. Yes, the Mccorkle loss isn't good, but his grappling has substantially improved since that fight and there is evidence to to illustrate this. Chris Tuscherererererer might be a crappy MMA fighter, but he is a wrestler at heart and Hunt had no problem stuffing his take downs.
> 
> Ben Rothwell is a very solid grappler and I'm pretty sure most people predicted Rothwell to dominate Hunt on the ground and submit him. What happened there? Mark Hunt completely out grappled Big Ben and beat him senseless. Rothwell didn't know what day of the week it was....
> 
> ...





TheLyotoLegion said:


> Did watch the Ben Rothwell fight?
> 
> Rothwell may as well have turned into a heavy bag. Putting that fight in Denver was a God awful idea.
> 
> And he stopped Chieck Kongo, big deal so did Frank Mir. Why aren't you campaigning for a Frank Mir title fight?


So what's your point? Did you not predict Ben Rothewell to easily out grapple Mark Hunt? How did that one work out for you? It worked out with you being horribly wrong.....again.

He stopped Cheick Kongo via strikes, with ease. That makes Hunt one of only two fighters to ever stop Kongo via strikes. Quite an impressive feat. He also out grappled Cheick Kongo, with ease.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Ludinator said:


> So everyone who wants this fight wants it for it's cinderlla story, or because it's fun. This is the UFC, it's things like this that make this sport laughable at times. Hunt has a chance standing, but so did carwin and look how that turned out. Jds could take the fight down and finish it in seconds.


lol, are you comparing Carwins kickboxing skills to Hunts?

and in what fight has JDS even tried to take fighters down? certainly not when facing other strikers such as Cro Cop or Yvel. He likes to stand and trade, and nothing in his career so far has showed otherwise.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> ... and you accuse other members of ignoring your posts?


Apologies, I didn't ignore that, I missed it. So then that's at least some thing we agree on.

If you're not a fan of Frank Mir getting the shot, then who else (other than Reem) would you like to see?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Listen, we get it MHD. Hunt us your favorite fighter. You probably had big aspirations for him. Had a good K1 career, then you probably saw him come to Pride and put on great fights against Mirko and Wand. You were pumped, thought he was the next best thing. 


Then he gets submitted by Barnett. No big deal, you thought. Barnett is a beast on the ground. Hunt will improve. 

Then a sudden turn of events! Hunt gets an undeserved title shot!

You eagerly wait for the fight to start. A few minutes in, hes got Fedor in a kimura! You knew he had worked on his ground game and he was going to prove it. 


Well, then he lost and you were upset. Mildly depressed a few days. You started drinking. Snapping at your kids. You saw Hunt go through a 4 year streak of losses. Youd given up hope. You barely cared about MMA. 

Then hunt got a fluke shot in the UFC. You were pysched. He lost his first fight and you got drunk and hit your wife. 

Then he wins his next fight. Youre overjoyed. You go back to work and are off the wagon. Hunt strings together a few good wins and your life is shaping up. 



Do you really want Hunt to lose another undeserved title fight? Please. Think of your family. Theyve been through enough.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

hellholming said:


> lol, are you comparing Carwins kickboxing skills to Hunts?
> 
> and in what fight has JDS even tried to take fighters down? certainly not when facing other strikers such as Cro Cop or Yvel. He likes to stand and trade, and nothing in his career so far has showed otherwise.


Where did I compare ? I said everybody thort carwin had a chance!. I ain't even arguing here because I cnt believe people think he has a chance.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

khoveraki said:


> Listen, we get it MHD. Hunt us your favorite fighter. You probably had big aspirations for him. Had a good K1 career, then you probably saw him come to Pride and put on great fights against Mirko and Wand. You were pumped, thought he was the next best thing.
> 
> 
> Then he gets submitted by Barnett. No big deal, you thought. Barnett is a beast on the ground. Hunt will improve.
> ...


Hunt isn't my favourite fighter, BJ Penn is. Followed closely by Nick Diaz.

I appreciate the mild attempt at humour though, it managed to force a smile out of me at least.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

MaleHairdresser said:


> Hunt isn't my favourite fighter, BJ Penn is. Followed closely by Nick Diaz.
> 
> I appreciate the mild attempt at humour though, it managed to force a smile out of me at least.


Mild attempt? I typed that shit on an iphone. Its the hardest thing ive done all day.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MaleHairdresser said:


> Apologies, I didn't ignore that, I missed it. So then that's at least some thing we agree on.
> 
> If you're not a fan of Frank Mir getting the shot, then who else (other than Reem) would you like to see?


In all seriousness... I don't know. You might be right and Hunt gets the shot, goes in there, and has a great fight win or lose. But the risk is too great. If he gets humiliated, its not good for the HW division. We need solid title contenders and fights. Lesnar vs Carwin. Cain vs Lesnar. Cain vs JDS. All horribly overhyped flops. Especially the Cain fight. I believe he's much better then that.

So, putting aside all my silly argumentative rubbish, its the *risk* I'm afraid of. I dont want another uncompetitive HW title fight. I can say this much with all certainty. If Hunt did get the shot and went in there and gave JDs a fight, I would not be disappointed. It would be an awesome story... but I really cant see it. JDS is young, fast and hungry. An iron jaw and rock solid technique. He is Hunt 3.0c.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I like a good discussion as much as the next guy, so I'll just tell you guys to keep it civil. No more insults from anyone.

- Thank you


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Ludinator said:


> Where did I compare ? I said everybody thort carwin had a chance!. I ain't even arguing here because I cnt believe people think he has a chance.


way to completely ignore the second half of my post.


----------

